# Crusty Ross



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 5, 2022)

Picked up this old Ross , she’s had a hard life but rides great


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm fairly sure 1960 was the last year for that frame/tank/guard/chain ring style.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 6, 2022)

I probably went against popular opinion and went with blackwalls since there’s really no paint left , to me it made a better look but I’m usually all about whitewalls on middle weights and ballooners


----------

